# striper report



## sgtcupps (Sep 28, 2009)

http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/68646_3981066529230_982136977_n.jpg[/URL] off kipto


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Nice fish!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome! Great work.


----------

